# Do you keep your dog Indoors or Outdoors?



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello

I have a 5m old GSD and my wish is to keep him indoors throughout his whole life. Is this realistic/practical?
He will get daily exercise. I do not mind the shedding.

He is only a puppy now but I wonder if wanting to keep the dog indoors into adulthood is a feasible thing. I ask because every GSD i know at work keep their dogs outside.

What's your opinion?
Where do you keep YOUR dog? (if you only have 1 dog)

any insights welcome


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

My 2 GSD's are inside dogs. Although we spend a lot of time outside. My vacuum and swiffer duster are my best friends


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Well what do you mean keep inside? Like always indoors? I don't think it's in their best interest to do that. They are genetically a herding dog and love the grass. I had a neighbor who was not able to take his dog out as much because of a back injury and the dog grew up very timid. Definitely NOT what a GSD should behave like.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Me and my dogs would most definitely die of missing each other if they didn't come in the house. If they are outside, I am too. Well they do sometimes play in the yard while I am cleaning.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If I am not working, out for dinner or an event, they are with me, wherever I am. That's what they love and I love.
A dog that prefers to accompany you into the bath room deserves to be with you when possible..


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dogs are only outside, if I am outside with them. I stop yard work to play with them. When I come in, they come in. Shelby likes to cuddle on the couch and watch tv.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are house dogs. They go outside for pottying, playing and training. Anytime I'm outside they're with me. My neighbors up the road and down the road have outside dogs. _I have no idea why anyone would want an outside dog._ Only one of the two neighbors packs of dogs are behind a fence, an akita who is very aggressive. The others roam, including to my property, not appreciated especially as one is a rottie with no training and another is a GSD who is very fearful aggressive and very reactive to everything. Their only nice dog is a pitbull I can tell to go home and he will quietly turn around and go home.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The dog that was timid was that way due to its temperament/genetics, not because of lack of outside exposure.

My dog is an inside dog. He goes out when I go with him; he comes back in when I go back in. I don't trust leaving a dog out in the yard unattended. I have an acre and can't afford a 6ft fence to surround it, but even if I had one, I still wouldn't leave him out to languish alone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have had as many as 7 GSDs in my house. I cannot imagine having to keep my dogs outside. The short time I had Bud and Shadow out in the garage was horrible. Even Bud who stayed outside a lot slept in the house. Now that I just have Shadow she has free run of the house and is crated when I am gone.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine are outside when I'm outside. On nice days I leave the door open that has a screen and they can come and go, they still choose to be wherever I am. The door is wide open and they are all inside with me. That is what makes them happy.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Well what do you mean keep inside? Like always indoors? I don't think it's in their best interest to do that. They are genetically a herding dog and love the grass. I had a neighbor who was not able to take his dog out as much because of a back injury and the dog grew up very timid. Definitely NOT what a GSD should behave like.


inside/outside dog as in their primary location of shelter (sleep, eat)


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Mine are outside when I'm outside. On nice days I leave the door open that has a screen and they can come and go, they still choose to be wherever I am. The door is wide open and they are all inside with me. That is what makes them happy.


I do this as well. When we lived in a home without a fenced yard, my boy only went out on a leash. But he could watch out the windows and see boats sailing in and out of the marina across the street. Now we have a nice big fenced yard but not much going on outside the windows. 
If the weather is mild enough to leave the door open, my little girl keeps coming to get me. With enough puppy grins she can convince me to come outside and play.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

They _love _being inside with their people. It's incredibly common for them to follow their people around and just watch them, in the house. _That_ is part of the deep, glorious bond we get with this breed. You'll miss all that magic, if you consign your dog to being a yard ornament.

I always have at least one "kitchen dog" whenever I'm preparing food (not because they're begging, but just because they like to stay close and "help"). It's nice -- though I know the idea of a dog near food prep upsets some people. To me, it's the natural rhythm of a house. 

I even love the sound of them breathing on their dog beds, in our bed room....that one last heavy sigh from the dog that says "the day is done" tells me it's time to sleep.

There's nothing that makes a home feel quite as empty to me as the absence of dog feet pattering through it. Over the years, as dogs have grown old and passed away, that house silence that follows their passing is oppressive and horrible. A house sounds alive and full to me when I can hear them in it.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

im glad to know the majority of the members prefer to / keep their dogs inside the house where the humans live

i thought i was being a little "selfish" in that i always wanted them with me, and i somehow felt my dog would be "neglected" by keeping them outside in the backyard

when i heard from people that "you can't keep a large breed like a GSD indoors", i questioned myself whether i could keep my dog indoors forever

but knowing that you people keep your dogs with you indoors lets me know it's not only possible, it's the "right" way !!

i respect first hand experience regardless of outcome since i believe there are lessons to be learned either way so i always appreciate the inputs


oh and don't worry about the couch surfer. that's our doggy couch


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

As long as they have good inside manners then a larger dog is no trouble inside. Mine dogs go outside when I do and come in when I do. The only time they go outside alone is to potty before bed. I do make sure they learn not to rough house inside. Outside they can be as crazy as they like. Anytime I have let them out then had to go back inside to get something they are at the door waiting for me. They do not want to be outside without me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

car2ner said:


> I do this as well. When we lived in a home without a fenced yard, my boy only went out on a leash. But he could watch out the windows and see boats sailing in and out of the marina across the street. Now we have a nice big fenced yard but not much going on outside the windows.
> If the weather is mild enough to leave the door open, my little girl keeps coming to get me. With enough puppy grins she can convince me to come outside and play.


Apollo likes to entice me to go play. Life is to short so I spend lots of time outside with them, the fresh air, birds chirping and squirrels talking are way more relaxing then cleaning the house. Today I gave 4 of them baths and blew out their coats, 2 just got the blow dry and one got left alone. They really enjoyed their spa day.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In fact I can't get much done ever...LOL


I put up the gate because I was getting ready for guests to come over



They enjoy the couches too



Going to the bathroom by myself is not permitted


And they are right there with me when I'm cooking


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Llombardo that is what my house would look like if my husband would let me.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro is my entourage. Where I am, he is. We are together on average 20 hours most days. At bedtime he happily trots up the hallway to the bedroom. He can be joyfully awake at 3am for an early morning trip to the airport. I find his attitude to the simple things in life, such as bedtime, or the joy of a car ride, inspirational. Mum (Mom), we're together and having fun!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Simon never seems put out, always cheerful, following me from room to room. He loves to get on the couch and sit in my lap. I think it would crush his spirit to be relegated to the back yard. I can easily see why GSDs flounder in animal shelters. It is comforting to listen to him softly breathing on the floor when I go to sleep.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Valor is always with me inside or out. He sleeps in the house next to my bed on a cool pad and also has a soft bed in my bedroom. If I'm not at home he's crated. I'm never gone more than a couple hours. I leave the bedroom TV on but he doesn't get the remote!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pan_GSD said:


> when i heard from people that "you can't keep a large breed like a GSD indoors", i questioned myself whether i could keep my dog indoors forever


Hmm, most likely those are not people to be getting advice from??? It sounds like ... there thought process is "I have a large breed dog, my large breed dog is not well behaved indoors ... therefore "all" Large Breed Dogs go outside???"

In any case ... GSD's are medium sized dogs ... well not mine but that's beside the point. And he is an inside dog. The odd thing with him however is that if I put him outside and I fall asleep ... he will simply stay out there until I "remember" to let him in?? Absolutely will not bark "just to come inside." More like well if dad put me out ... then out I will be until he says otherwise??? 

Very unlike my "Boxer" especially in the winter! Out and back and "Bark,Bark before you could turn around ... not an all weather breed there. But Rocky ... indoor dog and usually within 3 feet of me in the living room. That's a "PIA" at times ...but what are you gonna do.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm, most likely those are not people to be getting advice from??? It sounds like ... there thought process is "I have a large breed dog, my large breed dog is not well behaved indoors ... therefore "all" Large Breed Dogs go outside???"
> 
> In any case ... GSD's are medium sized dogs ... well not mine but that's beside the point. And he is an inside dog. The odd thing with him however is that if I put him outside and I fall asleep ... he will simply stay out there until I "remember" to let him in?? Absolutely will not bark "just to come inside." More like well if dad put me out ... then out I will be until he says otherwise???
> 
> Very unlike my "Boxer" especially in the winter! Out and back and "Bark,Bark before you could turn around ... not an all weather breed there. But Rocky ... indoor dog and usually within 3 feet of me in the living room. That's a "PIA" at times ...but what are you gonna do.


I left Robyn outside on accident twice, felt as guilty as heck both times. She never made a peep. My other dogs kept going to the window trying to tell me she was out there and it went right over my head. In the morning she was laying right by the door waiting for me. 

I left my golden out in accident and he let me know it. He wasn't out there that long at all.

Now I count dogs before I go to sleep or leave the house...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I left Robyn outside on accident twice, felt as guilty as heck both times. She never made a peep. My other dogs kept going to the window trying to tell me she was out there and it went right over my head. In the morning she was laying right by the door waiting for me.
> 
> I left my golden out in accident and he let me know it. He wasn't out there that long at all.
> 
> Now I count dogs before I go to sleep or leave the house...


Huh ... that's odd?? Maybe it's a GSD thing??? Can't be close enough indoors but outside all night alone ... not a problem?? 

At least your guys tried to let you know he was outside. Rocky and Struddell were the best of buddies but if I forgot "Rocky" outside "Struddell" was like ... works for me! Kind of a self centered Breed there ... (the girls more so) but what are you gonna do??


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't leave puppies outside. But depending on the weather my pups love to have their free time to play outside together for a while. In the heat of summer even with having a shaded backyard my dogs are usually indoors except mornings evenings and pee breaks. I had one dog who just loved to be outside all night long. So depends on the dog for us at least.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

llambardo, can I come live at your house? Because that looks like heaven!!! I come with an extra dog! ;P


My boy is indoor/outdoor. He likes being outside, so we let him chill outside when he wants throughout the day. He stays inside and sleeps in my room at night.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

RZZNSTR said:


> Valor is always with me inside or out. He sleeps in the house next to my bed on a cool pad and also has a soft bed in my bedroom. If I'm not at home he's crated. I'm never gone more than a couple hours. I leave the bedroom TV on but he doesn't get the remote!



OK, raise your hands if you put Animal Planet on for your dogs when you leave the house. I don't know if they really appreciate it, but it makes me feel a tiny bit better leaving them behind.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't have satellite in the dog's room, so I told my husband to make up a CD of music for him to listen to while we're gone. Instead of carefully choosing each song to insure maximum puppy napping (I know Varik is over 3, but still), he just dumped a whole folder of songs in there. It kind of backfired when he decided to put it on as he was about to leave and then heard Varik howling from his room. He had put on one of Loreena McKennitt's songs that Varik can't stand to hear. Scratch that CD.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

car2ner said:


> OK, raise your hands if you put Animal Planet on for your dogs when you leave the house. I don't know if they really appreciate it, but it makes me feel a tiny bit better leaving them behind.


I used to leave the tv on it it goes off after so long, so I got a radio and they listen to country music all day.

I sing Humble and Kind to the dogs all the time:smile2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> I don't have satellite in the dog's room, so I told my husband to make up a CD of music for him to listen to while we're gone. Instead of carefully choosing each song to insure maximum puppy napping (I know Varik is over 3, but still), he just dumped a whole folder of songs in there. It kind of backfired when he decided to put it on as he was about to leave and then heard Varik howling from his room. He had put on one of Loreena McKennitt's songs that Varik can't stand to hear. Scratch that CD.


OOPS! :grin2:

One reason my dogs don't stay outside for long stretches without me being there is that my neighbor has an aviary. I think the birds like to get the dogs barking and vice-versa.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Psshhhh.

I turn the TV off before I leave and come home to it on. 

It's happened multiple times. It's either the dog or ghosts.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

The only dogs I know of that are outside/garage dogs are either working dogs or hunting dogs. 

I personally could never let a pet stay out in the Midwest humid winters and summers.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My breeder has the radio on in her puppy room. So they all listen to NPR (Nat'l Public Radio) until they're 9 weeks old. Too funny.

My dogs have a dog door, so they go in and out whenever they want. I never really knew how much they'd use it, but they are like little kids, running in and out all the time. They sleep indoors, well Carly does, but I think Russ sleeps out in the yard at times. I do close the door when the weather is stormy, or I just want them to stay in (or out).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Psshhhh.
> 
> I turn the TV off before I leave and come home to it on.
> 
> It's happened multiple times. It's either the dog or ghosts.


Apollo turns the radio on and off. He sits there staring at it and then noses it--hits the right button all the time.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Apollo turns the radio on and off. He sits there staring at it and then noses it--hits the right button all the time.


These dogs are scarey smart sometimes!

I *think* Mako uses the coffee table as a platform to look out the window while I'm gone and steps on the remote... I've never caught him in the act so who knows?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Define "keep inside."

I mean...my GSD is a house dog. She lives in the house, sleeps in the house, stays in the house when we go out. But she gets plenty of outside time WITH us, or milling around in the fenced yard while we're home. She just isn't left outside unsupervised. This is the plan for her entire life. She's a great house dog, albeit slightly bull in china shop for a small city house.

It would be crazy to never allow her to set foot outside, not to mention it would defeat the entire purpose of having a dog at all.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> My breeder has the radio on in her puppy room. So they all listen to NPR (Nat'l Public Radio) until they're 9 weeks old. Too funny.
> 
> My dogs have a dog door, so they go in and out whenever they want. I never really knew how much they'd use it, but they are like little kids, running in and out all the time. They sleep indoors, well Carly does, but I think Russ sleeps out in the yard at times. I do close the door when the weather is stormy, or I just want them to stay in (or out).


LOL ... all my dogs listen to "NPR" when we are out and about.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I accidentally locked my girl in the garage one time, and she is one who won't make a peep either. She is just like "well, mom put me here so I guess she wants me to stay here and wait". I think maybe an hour later I am going, where is she? Start looking all over and find her patiently waiting by the door.

The only time my dogs have been left outside when I wasn't home was the pet sitter I never had back again who left them in the yard and went home. Because if I was comfortable leaving them in the yard all day I wouldn't have hired you to take care of them,...duh!? This was back when I had the old male who had less than full control of his rear end and couldn't hold his poop all day. So rather than letting him mess the floor I hired someone to stay with him part of the day while we were gone. Except she missed the point lol.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> My breeder has the radio on in her puppy room. So they all listen to NPR (Nat'l Public Radio) until they're 9 weeks old. Too funny.
> 
> My dogs have a dog door, so they go in and out whenever they want. I never really knew how much they'd use it, but they are like little kids, running in and out all the time. They sleep indoors, well Carly does, but I think Russ sleeps out in the yard at times. I do close the door when the weather is stormy, or I just want them to stay in (or out).


Ha! We began a sustaining membership for MPR (Minnesota Public Radio) because we keep it on for her all the time - at night on low volume, or when we leave the house. We figured we should pay for it if we were going to use it so much for her.


----------



## -Cerberus- (Sep 22, 2016)

My boy is an indoor dog. Honestly..I couldn't imagine having any dog as an outdoor dog. My dog's place is with me. He follows me everywhere and hates it if I go into a room and won't let him in. That being said, he also loves the outdoors. We go on at least one walk a day plus he gets to run around the backyard plenty throughout the day. He doesn't like being outside for long without me though unless I leave the door open so he is able to check up on me. haha. Whenever we are no longer renting, I plan to get one of those sliding screen doors with a doggy door so when I am home he can go out whenever he wants.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Pan_GSD said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 5m old GSD and my wish is to keep him indoors throughout his whole life. Is this realistic/practical?
> He will get daily exercise. I do not mind the shedding.
> ...


Inside! I would never ever have an outside dog. Our screen door is open during the day for my dogs to go in and out to the small fenced in yard.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Pan_GSD said:


> when i heard from people that "you can't keep a large breed like a GSD indoors", i questioned myself whether i could keep my dog indoors forever


I know of a lot of people who have large dogs (GSD, Dobes, Great Danes, etc.) as house dogs, including me. My brother had a Great Pyrenees and an Italian Greyhound in a one bedroom apartment, and the dog his neighbors complained about was the Iggy. Greyhounds aren't exactly "small", yet they can make great apartment dogs. Just like any breed/mix, as long as they get a decent amount of exercise, large dogs can do just fine as house dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is an inside dog, though we let her outside when she needs to go, like when we wake up in the mornings, after we get home from work/school, and before we all go to bed. If someone is home with her all day and the weather is nice, we leave our french doors open for her to go in and out as she pleases. But she _loves_ being with us. She prefers to be inside with us and on our beds and couches.

The vacuum is my BFF.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

My boy is an inside dog. Whenever he wants to go outside he will let us know. He also goes outside for play time and walks and fishing trips and hiking trips.
He sleeps in the bed with us or on his bed. What's the point of having a dog if you keep him outside away from the family.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LeoRose said:


> I know of a lot of people who have large dogs (GSD, Dobes, Great Danes, etc.) as house dogs, including me. My brother had a Great Pyrenees and an Italian Greyhound in a one bedroom apartment, and the dog his neighbors complained about was the Iggy. Greyhounds aren't exactly "small", yet they can make great apartment dogs. Just like any breed/mix, as long as they get a decent amount of exercise, large dogs can do just fine as house dogs.


I had 4 large dogs(2 GSDs, golden and samoyed mix) plus 4 cats in a two bedroom apartment. They did well. We did obedience classes, hiking and agility to get them exercise.


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Rollo is basically an inside dog. We have a doggie door that allows him access to the backyard when he needs to go to the toilet, and he will do his daily sniff-around as well. Basically, if we're outside - he will come with us and run around and play, but otherwise is more than happy to hang out with us inside. Keep in mind though, we'll have a morning adventure for *at least *1.5 hours (a hike, walk, swim, and we go to our local oval to throw his fave ball and run around in the afternoon - so he spends a fair bit of time chilling and napping inside as he's usually worn out.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Indoors is absolutely realistic and practical, I wouldn't even think to keep my boy outdoors. I suppose the bond with the dog would be different if they were wholly left outdoors. Not my thing, I like my bond with Phoenix, want him around and close by, he's my buddy. I tend to go out and supervise Phoenix when he's in the back yard, but that's because I have weird neighbors that leave food out for the birds, so between that and poorly wrapped garbage, I end up getting things in my yard like bread crumbs, chicken bones, and turkey legs  dropped by crows and magpies. The other day I made Phoenix drop something, it was a piece of meat trimming (fat and meat cut off a steak).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

On a few occassions I fell asleep and left Sabs outside.
I got a filthy look when I let her in but she simply curled up on the doorstep and waited. 
I have to assume she wasn't bothered since she opened doors at will and with ease.
I have tried leaving Shadow out. She doesn't fuss but she doesn't do anything either. Just stares at the door and waits.
Bud liked being outside and I am convinced that the time he spent inside was solely to humor me. He really seemed to prefer outside. He would quite happily patrol the fence and watch the gate. It was just what he did. If I forced him to hang out inside to much he would just find something that needed marking and get himself evicted.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

GSDs don't do well as outdoor dogs. In fact, I would advise anyone planning to leave the dog out in the yard not to get a GSD. They demand a special relationship with you, emotionally and intellectually. GSDs are just not like other dogs.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

My two dogs are house dogs as well. Never outside unless i am with them.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> I wouldn't even think to keep my boy outdoors. I suppose the bond with the dog would be different if they were wholly left outdoors.


yea that's the thing
i love this little guy and can't imagine keeping him ouside
glad i wasn't just being "selfish" by wanting him with me inside all the time


----------

